# EOT fine



## theholdings (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know how much the fine would be if a villa were to be rented out without an EOT?

Thanks

Jo


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

theholdings said:


> Does anyone happen to know how much the fine would be if a villa were to be rented out without an EOT?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jo


Don't know how true it is but I've heard that anyone renting an illegal villa can be put in prison, that means the innocent holiday maker as well as the owner. 

It is a hot potato here as naturally anyone who has obtained an expensive EOT is angry with the people who don't bother to the extent there is talk of shopping people renting out illegally.


----------

